# Looking for a TnT Bagel Recipe



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm tired of running around from store to store looking for the perfect bagel.  I've tried them from the supermarket shelf, freezer chest, and bakery.  I've been to bakeries, donut shops and bagel stores with inconsistent results.

Does anyone have a tried and true bagel recipe they are willing to share?  I've done the web search thing and have downloaded several but would prefer a recommended recipe.

My preference is for onion bagels, but I'll take a basic recipe.  I use cream cheese and lox on them for a breakfast treat.

Thanks,


----------



## kyles (Jun 8, 2005)

Oh I do hope you get some takers on this one. I have a recipe which I have tried, but failed miserably, they were wet and horrible and didn't rise. I did something terribly wrong, but no idea what!!!!!

I love bagels!!!


----------



## mudbug (Jun 8, 2005)

Andy, I don't eat bagels often.  The only recipe I know of is in the Baking With Julia cookbook I have.  You could check that one out.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 9, 2005)

Bump!

Can anyone help?


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 9, 2005)

Andy, I've never tried making them at home, just because of the numerous steps and the amount of space it seems to require (boiling, drying, baking etc).  I've found some recipes through google but nothing TNT.  Sorry!  We have a good little group of bread bakers here--some who check in more frequently than others, so don't give up yet!


----------



## GB (Jun 9, 2005)

as far as I am concerned, you cannot make a good bagel unless you are in NY. Sorry Andy, I know this does not help you.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 9, 2005)

It's not practical for me to travel to NYC enery time I want a bagel.  

Besides, I don't have to make the best bagel ever, I just have to make one I like better than what I've had so far. 

As a died-in-the-wool Red Sox fan, I don't accept the concept that ANYthing is better in New York.


----------



## GB (Jun 9, 2005)

LOL well baseball is certainly not better there


----------



## jkath (Jun 11, 2005)

I've never attempted them either, which leads me to believe this is why we have so many shops devoted to nothing but bagels and spreads! I eat one almost every day, and love the fact that there's usually around 11-13 gm protein per bagel.
Hopefully there's SOMEONE out there with a recipe.....


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 11, 2005)

I copied a couple of recipes from different sites but have no idea how good they are.  

I'll be doing the weekly shopping later today and will pick up the ingredients  I need.  I'm going to try a batch this coming week.

Then I can move on to making my own lox!


----------



## SilvrBck (Oct 3, 2005)

*I made bagels this weekend*

I have the book, "The Bread Baker's Apprentice" and it has an interesting bagel recipe that I am currently trying out.  My fiancee loves pretzels and I figured a pretzel is like a bagel so why not give it a shot.  It was actually one of the easiest breads to make, IMHO.  I haven't finished making them yet, they are retarding in the fridge, but I'll post an update tomorrow.  Here's the basics


make a wet sponge with high-gluten flour, water, and yeast
allow to double in bulk @ RT
add in more flour, some malt syrup (I substituted honey), salt, and some more yeast
knead until satiny smooth
shape into 4oz balls
form bagel shape
allow to rest until a bagel will float in water (20 min or so)
retard in fridge overnight
boil in alkaline water for a couple minutes
top with whatever you want
bake until done
The key is high-gluten flour and a very stiff dough that will survive the boiling process.  It was an absolute pleasure to work with this dough.  I'm used to highly hydrated doughs like those for rustic ciabattas.  This one was tacky and very elastic.  I'll let you know how they turn out!

Drew


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2005)

Drew:

I've been getting ready to post a progress report on my attempts. Your post woke me up.

I've made about 5-6 batches of bagels so far.  I used a combination of AP and bread flours.  They all tasted great and had a good crust and chewy texture.  I made onion bagels, using toasted onion flakes and onion powder, as they are my favorite.

The first three batches were less than perfect as they suffered from being very flat and/or not having a smooth outer surface.

While browsing around the Costco book department, I saw the King Arthur Baking book (not sure of the correct name).  I looked up their bagel recipe and got a couple of tips that served to improve my product quite a bit.

I've made two batches since then and they came out quite good.  No longer flat and with a nice surface texture.

I'll refine the process further with each batch.

Keep us posted on your attempt.


----------



## SilvrBck (Oct 4, 2005)

Ding ding ding! Winner! My bagels turned out awesome! I just brought some into work for some of my co-workers and they were floored that I made them at home. They said they looked professional and tasted even better! Yeeehaw. That's why I love cooking. I love it when it works. I outlined the process in my first post and it turned out great. The only thing I would do differently is when the bagels were shaped and retarded in the fridge overnight, I covered them with plastic wrap. This led to a somewhat sticky surface going into the boil. Next time, I think I will leave them covered but not touching the wrap. It will make a drier crust. My bagels didn't have a very shiny appearance which I think was due to the plastic touching them. But this is very minor. In flavor and texture they were dead on. 

Keys: high-gluten flour, minimally hydrated to make a stiff dough and malt syrup. The honey was good but malt syrup would be even better.

Feel free to ask any questions.

Drew


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2005)

That's great!

Try brushing the bagels with egg wash prior to baking for that shiny finish.


----------



## SilvrBck (Oct 4, 2005)

I think that would help.  Also, the surface of the bagel seemed a bit bumpy.  I think that was due to what I said before.  I think the wash and the drying would do the trick.  Thanks!

d


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2005)

I had the same problem with the bumpy surface a couple of times.  

I find when the dough is well-kneaded and the gluten is allowed to develop fully it's better.  Also, forming the individual bagel balls with a continuous skin before poking a hole in the middle and shaping, helps.


----------

